# PR applied for in SA, Can I leave and take up work in UK whilst waiting ?



## jasser (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi all,

I have submitted my PR and have been told this can take 12-24 months ! On a Relatives Permit (applied for spousal but got Relatives in HA UK). Work Permit can take 6 months so I have to in reality wait for PR. 

anyone tell me how long theres has taken recently ?

Can I leave SA and go back to the UK and do a contract whilst I am waiting ?

Stephen


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

jasser said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have submitted my PR and have been told this can take 12-24 months ! On a Relatives Permit (applied for spousal but got Relatives in HA UK). Work Permit can take 6 months so I have to in reality wait for PR.
> 
> ...


Hi there, yes you are right in that it can take a long time for any permit to come through. Firstly, it is not possible to get a spousal permit when you apply outside of SA, no idea why and why they do not tell you on application but it's just the way it is. Saying that a lot of people (including myself) have ended up with relatives rather than a spousal even though we applied here in SA.

The waiting time for PR can be up to 24 months, however the waiting time actually depends upon where you applied (even though all applications ends up in Pretoria). Currently the waiting time to even get an interview for the PR in Germiston is about 4 months and after that they will not give you an estimation of how long it is going to take but from people I have spoken to they have waited at least 12 months and usually longer than that. The quickest turn around time at the moment is Cape Town which is why I traveled to Cape Town from Joburg to apply there. My lawyer says that the PR applications they have made on behalf of clients in CT are currently finalised in about four to five months although that can obviously change. I applied in November and I am needless to say still waiting. However I also applied for my work endorsement at Germiston in May 2011 and I am still waiting for that as well.

As to if you can leave the country whilst waiting for your PR, I do not see why not. As long as you still have a valid Temporary Permit you should be able to come and go as you like. I have left the country whilst waiting for my Spousal (with endorsement) and there was never any problems. I will leave the country again in July to go 'home' for a holiday and I will most probably still be waiting for my PR then.


----------



## jasser (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

Yes we were fortunate at Bellville, Cape Town to have the interview the next day as my paperwork was expiring, that was end of January 2012. Will give them a few months and then start harrassing !


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

jasser said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yes we were fortunate at Bellville, Cape Town to have the interview the next day as my paperwork was expiring, that was end of January 2012. Will give them a few months and then start harrassing !


At least you've got the best start, having applied from CT. Yes I would give them until say May-June and then start chasing. Good luck! Let us know when you get it.


----------



## siddah (Jan 20, 2012)

i applied for PR october 2010 from cape town HA and still waiting...... let us know when u will get it.


----------

